# cub cadet utv



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

I have been looking at the cub cadet utv, and it doesn't look bad. It seems to be well built and has a two year warranty. Has anyone had any experience with these machines?:help:


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

I have operated the gas and the diesel units, they are vry nice, easy to handle and efficient, the larger diesel is one heck of a power house and you will be hard pressed to overwork the thing. I would by either the cub cadet or the kabota, they both are great. we were driving them places where the quads were hanging up but went right through, mud, snow and water mixed about 2 foot deep. I was very impressed with both makes. You might chat with dsconnel if you get a chance, he has run them too during the vet hunts up here.

You might also considder the Polaris electric model, very impressive is all I can say, went everywhere the others went no problem and dead quiet, except for the tire sound on the ground. 
.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

It all depends on what you want in a UTV. A work horse or something a little faster that you can still work..


----------

